# UltraBattery Goes Into Production



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The technology is approximately 70 per cent cheaper than the batteries currently used in hybrid electric vehicles.

More...


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Yep...just 2 more years and we will be up to our asses in batteries....

Well, it sounds good.....


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah its kinda hard not to get jaded. There have been so many stories like this over the last few years.

I have to admit, the insight is a cute little car though.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

"I some how do not think the CSIRO would be bullshitting"

Gee, you don't think a government could stretch the truth a bit??....my my


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

david85 said:


> Yeah its kinda hard not to get jaded. There have been so many stories like this over the last few years.


For the last 10 yrs I've been told that within 10 yrs, Lithium battery technology would be vastly cheaper than lead acid. not going to convince me that's going to happen any time soon..


Fool me once, well shame on you... fool me.... can't fool me a second time. -- GWBush


----------

